# 4th Annual MSgt. Gonzales Memoiral Fishing Tournament



## DA REEL DADDY

:flag: 









4th ANNUAL MSgt. GONZALES (RET.) 
MEMORIAL IN SHORE FISHING TOURNAMENT & AUCTION



SATURDAY JULY 10th, 2010 SUPPORTING WOUNDED TROOPS, THEIR FAMILES & *HUNTS FOR HEROES*.

SIGN UP/ANGLERS MEETING-FRIDAY JULY 9th, 2010 
5:00 p.m-11: 00 p.m. @

IRON CACTUS BAR-B-Q RESTAURANT 
196633 HWY 457 SARGENT, TX 77414

TOURNAMENT BEGINS
SATURDAY JULY 10th, 2010 12:00 a.m.-5:00 p.m.

WEIGH IN 3:00 p.m.-5:00 p.m. @ 
THE IRON CACTUS BAR-B-Q RESTAURANT 
19663 HWY 457 SARGENT, TX. 77414

AWARDS, RAFFLE, & AUCTION STARTING AFTER WEIGH IN.
ADULT DIVISION $30: REDFISH-SPECKLED TROUT-FLOUNDER

PRIZE CATEGORY: 1ST PLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE 
2ND PLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE
3RD PLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE

LADY ANGLERS: SPECIAL FIRST PLACE PLAQUES: (SPECK/RED/FLOUNDER)

YOUTH DIVISION (16 AND UNDER) $10: REDFISH-SPECKLED TROUT-FLOUNDER

PRIZE CATEGORY: 1ST PLACE: TROPHY & PRIZE 
2ND PLACE: TROPHY & PRIZE 
3RDPLACE: TROPHY & PRIZE

SPECIAL PLAQUE FOR LARGEST CROAKER & LARGEST HARD HEAD.
SIDE POTS-OPTIONAL, $10 CASH ONLY, 100% PAY BACK!

CATEGORIES: HEAVIEST- SPECKLED TROUT/FLOUNDER/REDFISH
STRINGER (3 FISH-SPECK/RED/FLOUNDER)
REDFISH WITH MOST SPOTS 
TRASH CAN (Saltwater Catfish)

100% OF THE NET PROCEEDS FROM ENTRY FEES, AUCTION, AND RAFFLE 
WILL HELP OUR WOUNDED TROOPS BY BEING DONATED TO:

*HUNTS FOR HEROES*: Huntsforheroes.com Phone: 979 479* HERO *(979 479 4376).

BAR-B-Q AND DRINKS CAN BE PURCHASED FROM THE IRON CACTUS.

ANGLERS WISHING TO ENTER EARLY CAN MAIL BY JUNE 26TH, 2010
TO: HECTOR GONZALES
2035 SHADOW LANE, RICHMOND, TX. 77469

MAKE CHECKS PAYABLE TO:
Hunts for Heroes

ANYONE WISHING TO SPONSOR OR DONATE TO THE AUCTION/RAFFLE CONTACT-HECTOR @ 713-594-5181 OR EMAIL: [email protected]

TOURNAMENT RULES: 1. All Texas Parks and Wildlife laws apply. 2. No Redfish over 28" 3. Participants must remove their fish after weigh in. 4. Participants must enter prior to fishing. 5. Fish cannot be entered more than ounce. 6. Fish must be caught in public waters. 7. Fish must be caught with a hook and line. 8. Weigh master decisions are final. 9. Hunts for Heroes, tournament coordinators, agents, or volunteers are not responsible for accidents. Captains and Anglers are responsible for their own vessels and equipment 10. No mutilated or frozen fish. 11. An angler can challenge but must notify the tournament coordinator in writing within 15 minutes after the last fished weighed and must put a $50 challenge fee. If the challenge is won the money will be refunded. In case of a tie, the first fished weighed takes the place. 13. Guides may participant but cannot weigh in fish. A participant may hire a guide but must catch the fish weighed in.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I spoke with Billy Hodges, president for Hunts for Heroes. He and his organization has arranged for approximately 50 wounded veterans, their family, and any care takers our Heroes may need to fish as honored guest in our 4th Annual MSgt. Gonzales Memorial Fishing Tournament in Sargent, Texas, on July 10th, 2008 . These Heroes will be at traveling from Darnall Medical Army Hospital in Ft. Hood TX to take a little R&R and to fish as competitors in our 4th Annual MSgt. Gonzales Memorial Fishing Tournament. As you all probably already know residents and anglers in Sargent have opened their homes and boats to host a weekend of fishing, relaxation, recreation and plain old All American Appreciation and Chilling for our Heroes! Our tournament wills benefit Hunts for Heroes and 100% of all net proceeds will be donated to organization.

As of right now we have returning sponsors: Customs rods from Woodee Rods, in my truthful opinion the greatest popping corks popping in the bay from Midcoast Products, Capt John Angler Products, Custom Pens Outstandingly Crafted by one of our favorite members "Tortuga" 3 Guided bird hunts, painting from Guy Harvey, Bret Smith, and our new donor Robert Duncan.

As of right now the first 100 adult entries will be getting a Midcoast popping cork and a sport towel from Enterprise leasing. Prizes, auction, and raffle items will be divided as they come in.

Even if you don't fish come out and check out our Captains meeting and social gathering on Friday July 9th and watch the weigh in on Saturday July 10th. Hang out and strike up a friendly conversation with one of our Heroes and let them know how much you appreciate their Sacrifice, Honor and Bravery.


----------



## Reel Bender

Sounds like fun!!


----------



## EndTuition

I've been holding on to this one for you. Need a shiping address, once again I won't be able to make it.


----------



## TexasCoast

This is going to be an awesome event again this year! Be sure to come out and show your support!

http://www.sargenttexas.com/gonzales_2010.htm

http://www.sargenttexas.com/gonzales_2010-2.htm

Elaine


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Wow that alot for the donation!! I know the soliders appreciate your help! We all appreciate your help and support.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Tortuga, thanks very much for then pens they are _*OUTSTANDING!*_


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

Looking forward to helping out this year This is my first year to help out with these heroes. My Dad is head of the Matagorda County Calvery motorcycle group that will be escorting these folks in. He has told me alot of what goes on for these heroes and I'm proud to offer my services for the services they have done for all us Americans.:flag:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Dustin, I know your dad and have ridden with him on a couple events. Some good friends ride with him and the Matagorda County Cavaalry regularly. This will be the fourth year your dad and The Matagorda County Cavalry will escorted our Heroes into Sargent. He is a great guy, another Vietnam Veteran assisting his younger brothers. I am looking forward to meeting you and glad to have you with us.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Dustin, I know your dad and have ridden with him on a couple events. Some good friends ride with him and the Matagorda County Cavaalry regularly. This will be the fourth year your dad and The Matagorda County Cavalry will escorted our Heroes into Sargent. He is a great guy, another Vietnam Veteran assisting his younger brothers. I am looking forward to meeting you and glad to have you with us.


I'm pretty proud of what he is doing along with all the other folks that ride with them.Looking forward to meeting you as well. See you there.


----------



## DMG96

Can't wait! Got it on the Iron Cactus' facebook page if anyone wants to spread the word (Events tab)! Also have a few pictures from last years event (under the photo tab). If anyone has anymore pics to share let me know and I'll try to get them on.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sargent-TX/The-Iron-Cactus-BBQ-Grill/189545225020?ref=ts


----------



## Reel Bender

Should be interesting considering the current conditions. May just level the playing field somewhat.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

*POSTPONED! TENTATIVLY SET FOR AUGUST 27-28 2010*

Unfortunately Mother Nature has decided to inundate Sargent with rain and flooding. We have decided to cancel the tournament and entire event for this weekend and reschedule for a better time. The creek is flooded and still has not crested and we are expecting more rain all week as the system in the gulf heads our way.

We are hoping to reschedule for the last weekend next month, *August 27-29, 2010*.


----------



## patwilson

I'm sad to see the weather turn crappiesad_smiles. I looking forward to take these Soldiers fishing...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Yea we were too. I know we made the right decision I spoke to some friends down in Sargent and they said They got a lot of rain today and creek is pretty swollen.


----------



## TexasCoast

*NEW DATE - 4th Annual MSgt. Gonzales Memoiral Fishing Tournament*

The new date is set: *August 27-29, 2010!*

If you want to host or take a soldier fishing, please send me an email at [email protected] or call me at 713-899-0702.

The forms are also posted on the Sargent Website: 
http://www.sargenttexas.com/

Announcenement, Guidelines, Questionnaire (send to [email protected])

Thanks! 
Elaine


----------



## Reel Bender

Let, the count down begin!!!
It will be a Great weekend!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Merle Haggard donated a framed autograhed photo for the auction!

He signed it God Bless our Heroes- Merle Haggard


----------



## steelrain202

I really hope I can work it out that I can come. Us guys here at the Ft Sam Houston Warrior in Transition Unit dont hear about these events. I guess we are sorta left outta the loop. But ty so much for helping those of us that were/are injured Servicemembers out, it really means alot.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

steelrain202 said:


> I really hope I can work it out that I can come. Us guys here at the Ft Sam Houston Warrior in Transition Unit dont hear about these events. I guess we are sorta left outta the loop. But ty so much for helping those of us that were/are injured Servicemembers out, it really means alot.


Thank You for what you have done for us. If you dont get to make it down here for this event, then look me up or PM me. Your more than welcome to go with me when I have a opening. If I cant get you fixed up I know some others here that will be just as honored as I am to take you out fishing.


----------



## Reel Bender

Ok 1 week away, who is going to be there.
I am looking forward to helping out.


----------



## Harbormaster

It's ON! :biggrin:


----------



## Reel Bender

My potlicking bino's have been programmed to locate you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harbormaster

Reel Bender said:


> My potlicking bino's have been programmed to locate you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We dont fish "right"...we just fish "hard"! :biggrin:

Got a couple others coming from up and down the coast to help out too! Good times boys! :smile:


----------



## steelrain202

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Thank You for what you have done for us. If you dont get to make it down here for this event, then look me up or PM me. Your more than welcome to go with me when I have a opening. If I cant get you fixed up I know some others here that will be just as honored as I am to take you out fishing.


I would love to go all I need is day and time and Ill be there with bells on.


----------



## patwilson

I will be there..............:flag:



Reel Bender said:


> Ok 1 week away, who is going to be there.
> I am looking forward to helping out.


----------



## Harbormaster

Steelrain...did you contact Billy or Elaine? 

PM me some contact info! :smile:


----------



## steelrain202

Harbormaster said:


> Steelrain...did you contact Billy or Elaine?
> 
> PM me some contact info! :smile:


Ive been in contact with Elaine


----------



## Harbormaster

steelrain202 said:


> Ive been in contact with Elaine


Add this angel to your contact list...sir! :smile:


----------



## steelrain202

Harbormaster said:


> Add this angel to your contact list...sir! :smile:


she is pretty awesome


----------



## CptnKris

I am in for sure... Save a bed harbor!


----------



## Reel Bender

CptnKris said:


> I am in for sure... Save a bed harbor!


Too Late!


----------



## Reel Bender

Steelrain202 hope to see you there.


----------



## steelrain202

Reel Bender said:


> Steelrain202 hope to see you there.


Brother I cant wait to get there. I need me some serious saltwater time.


----------



## Crab Trap

Sorry I cant make down that weeknd Andrew, I am on call and need to stay in town.


----------



## steelrain202

Crab Trap said:


> Sorry I cant make down that weeknd Andrew, I am on call and need to stay in town.


ah heck Craig its all good, we need to hook up again. Brandi just had foot surgery so she is down for the count anyway. Looks like I am gonna be hoeing this row myself


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Harbormaters thatnsk for hooking uo with Steelrain202!!

I am changing the Trout side pot to the closest trout to 2.10 lbs., instead of the heaviest. We will still have the heaviest 1st-3rd but the side pot is the closest to 2.10 lbs without going over. In case of a tie first trout weighed in takes the pot! Good luck!!


----------



## Harbormaster

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Harbormaters thatnsk for hooking uo with Steelrain202!!
> 
> I am changing the Trout side pot to the closest trout to 2.10 lbs., instead of the heaviest. We will still have the heaviest 1st-3rd but the side pot is the closest to 2.10 lbs without going over. In case of a tie first trout weighed in takes the pot! Good luck!!


What the ?... It's OK Hector...whatever...if our boys just wanna hang out on the dock and chill again...we're ready!

Ya'll wanna do a fish fry satry night?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Harbormaster said:


> What the ?... It's OK Hector...whatever...if our boys just wanna hang out on the dock and chill again...we're ready!
> 
> Ya'll wanna do a fish fry satry night?


I'd love to but I have to run the auction after weigh in and awards ceremony. If yall want to head back and fry fish up after weigh in and awards have at it. Nothing better than fresh fried fish! Hopefully some of your guest will win something! Good luck!!


----------



## Harbormaster

I'm thinking fish fry...IT WAS ON!


----------



## steelrain202

Harbormaster said:


> I'm thinking fish fry...IT WAS ON!


That is just a beautiful thing. I love me some Speck Troots mmmmmm


----------



## Harbormaster

We were going to fry some up and boil some crabs for lunch tomorrow...but Stingarees is providing lunch boxes! It's up to ya'll!


----------



## Tortuga

Harbormaster said:


> I'm thinking fish fry...IT WAS ON!


Dang, Harbor !!!! where'd you buy all them specks ????:tongue:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

What a great weekend!!! I will be puting out a formal thank you but here is a facebook page and photos my sister took. pls feel free to *** on tis page. Hector

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...89950&fbid=146359765395151&id=146340495397078


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I think I misspelled or miss typed a word. Sorry



DA REEL DADDY said:


> What a great weekend!!! I will be puting out a formal thank you but here is a facebook page and photos my sister took. pls feel free to *** on tis page. Hector
> 
> I think that was a typo?
> 
> Please feel free to _*add *_on this page. lol
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...89950&fbid=146359765395151&id=146340495397078


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

DA REEL DADDY said:


> What a great weekend!!! I will be puting out a formal thank you but here is a facebook page and photos my sister took. pls feel free to *** on tis page. Hector
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...89950&fbid=146359765395151&id=146340495397078


We had a great time and was honored to be part of this. Looking forward to the next one. Need any help on anything Hector then please let me know and I will do my best to help out as much as I can.

Capt. Dustin Lee


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

Just wanted to show a pic of the guys we had fishing with us with their fish. It wasnt about if they had the biggest fish but it was all about the fun these guys had. I also want to Thank dwhite for helping out on the trip. He (dwhite) got a call last night from one of the guys we had telling us thanks for the great times. This is what it is all about. These guys will never forget this. Thanks Hector for everything you have done for these Great American Heroes :cheers:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Hector,

This is Robert Lindsay, I stayed with Steve (Red Bend Boys). And holy cow they are all a bunch of great guy's.

First off, I would like to again thank you for such a wonderful weekend. It was by far the best tournament I have attended. You have done an amazing job. And I promise you, come Monday morning, the word will be out.. haha.

Thank you again, for an unforgettable weekend and adventure..

SSG Lindsay, R


----------



## Reel Bender

Good times for sure it was a blast and all the guys I spoke with had a blast!!!!!!!

Glad I could help and looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Reel Bender

Tater Salad was a Riot.


----------



## steelrain202

Reel Bender said:


> Tater Salad was a Riot.


He took all our fish and ate all the fish and crabs, LOL!


----------



## patfatdaddy

Hector
I am terribly sorry that I missed the fundraiser. I didn't check the post in time. We do want to support thr MST. Sgt. Gonzalez foundation. If there is anything we can do just let me know.
Pat


----------



## Reel Bender

Unusual avatar you got there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice meeting you, enjoyed the weekend!!


----------



## steelrain202

Reel Bender said:


> Unusual avatar you got there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nice meeting you, enjoyed the weekend!!


 Yes its rather unique dont you think. It was a pleasure meeting you as well


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I have to tell you all about a funny story about Tatar Salad. 

I am sorry because I don't have my list and forgot is real name. He has fished with us before and is what I call, a repeat customer. He is a great veteran with a super personality!

Anyway, on Friday after Elaine tallied up which vet was fishing with who, I asked him him who he was fishing with? He said "I can't remember his name" but, pointed to Capt. Dustin Lee, who I have never officially met, other than the internet on 2cool.

I looked accorss the way and saw Capt. Lee and said "I don't think I know that guy but he has a nice fishing shirt with his name on it and he looks pretty salty, I think you did good". He laughed and said " Yea that is what I was thinking!"

Anyway, shortly there after I went over and introduced myself and found out Tatar Salad was fishing with Capt. Dustin Lee and said "Oh your Capt. Lee!, Danny Lee, President of the Matagorda County Cavalry's son". I'm Hector Gonzales aka Da Reel Daddy and the gentleman he was standing next to says "I'm Reel Bender" on 2cool. We all had a laugh.

I am glad those vets fished with you Dustin and DWhite. They kept on telling it was a hoot! Thanks for help making this a sucess!

Hector


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

patfatdaddy said:


> Hector
> I am terribly sorry that I missed the fundraiser. I didn't check the post in time. We do want to support thr MST. Sgt. Gonzalez foundation. If there is anything we can do just let me know.
> Pat


Its allright. You, and your organization, have always dontated in the past and supported us. I guess next year you'll have to help on sign up! lol


----------



## DMG96

DA REEL DADDY said:


> What a great weekend!!! I will be puting out a formal thank you but here is a facebook page and photos my sister took. pls feel free to *** on tis page. Hector
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...89950&fbid=146359765395151&id=146340495397078


There are more pictures from the weekend on the Iron Cactus' facebook page as well. I can't post a link from here (at work) but I will try to post it tonight.

Doug


----------



## TexasCoast

Individual Thank You letters are being sent out to all of the volunteers and tournament results will also be posted in the next issue of the Sargents News. I will also post the Thank You letter here.

We have also set up a FaceBook page for the tournament and will keep that page updated with news and pictures.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/MSgt-Gonzales-Memorial-Fishing-Tournament-and-Auction/146340495397078

Below are the Tournament Results:

Trout 
1 Stacey Sapao 5.70 lbs 
2 Dave Harrison 5.57 lbs 
3 SPC J.W. Auman 5.16 lbs

Redfish 
1 Cody Smith 8.25 lbs 
2 Mars Moore 7.43 lbs 
3 Jarrett Bearden 6.84 lbs

Flounder 
1 Nicole Auman 4.40 LBS 
2 Gary Holland 3.08 LBS 
3 SSG Keith Royster 2.89 lbs

Closest to 2.10 Violet Locke 
Most spots Gary Minahan 
Heaviest red Cody Smith 
Trash can pot Jarrett Bearden

YOUTH Trout 
1.Theo Machacek 2.02 LBS 
2.Skipper Henry 1.48 LBS 
3.Abby Smith 1.00 LBS 
.


----------



## TexasCoast

THANK YOU FROM HECTOR AND ELAINE . . .

Dear Family and Friends,

We again want to take this opportunity to personally thank Family, Volunteers, Sponsors, Hosts and Captains for your participation in and contributions to the 4th Annual MSgt. Gonzales Memorial Fishing Tournament for our Heroes!!

There truly are no words to express our deep gratitude for all of your unselfish time and efforts that made the 4th Annual MSgt. Gonzales Memorial Fishing Tournament an overwhelming success!! We raised approximately *$16,500 *for Hunts for Heroes (H4H) in addition to the profits from Friday night that the Iron Cactus donated to H4H.

As many of you are aware, military personnel develop a lifelong fraternity. MSgt Jerry Gonzales was a proud member of this fraternity and shared and instilled his American Patriotic values in his family. We know that every person involved with this event shares those same values because you stepped up and volunteered and made the moral and financial commitment to our Heroes. We hosted *57 *wounded warriors/family members.

The main objective was and will remain to support and assist those Heroes wounded in the War on Terror. We also wanted to unite residents, home owners and anglers of Sargent, Texas, in supporting our wounded Heroes and sought their involvement in this Tournament to bring back the small town spirit that is the BACK BONE of AMERICA.

The weekend was such a huge success thanks to the efforts of all of you and the participation of the Sargent Community and surrounding areas. We are so very proud of what our community can accomplish!

In the years that we have been involved with Billy Hodges and Hunts for Heroes, we have learned about the commitment and dedication involved with hosting and guiding a Hero or Heroes. To Billy Hodges and the rest of the Hunts for Heroes entourage, we thank you once again for being involved with our Tournament and helping us show our gratitude for those Heroes who have given so much to each and every one of us.

*God Bless you all for your gifts of time and money and prayers!!!*

If we have missed someone, please forgive us and forward our heartfelt thanks. We are truly blessed with outstanding friends!

*Thank you to everyone from the bottom of our hearts,*

Hector and Elaine 
.


----------

